# New bike coming ! Fuji Newest 2.0



## tonphil1960 (Apr 8, 2007)

First short bio. (i know wveryone hates bio's) !!!!

46 yrs old 6'4" 195, need to lose 10. I am going from a Hybrid I have been riding for the last 3 years only rec. riding and a few charity here and there. I want to train for 50 mi this season and 100 for next year.

I should be getting my new road bike, Fuji Newest 2.0 in a week or so.
I looked at Jamis, Giant, Schwinn, and Fuji. Jamis ended up being too much$ I have never like Giants but looked at them anyway. Schwinn is Schwinn I guess.
Fuji won the shopping contest.

Any opinions on this bike from all you guys in the Know??? Will it meet my expectatons, light, fast, nice ride? I know it's not a multi thousand $$ racer but I don't need one !!!!

Thanks Tone


----------



## tonphil1960 (Apr 8, 2007)

I am overwhelmed !!! Just busting B#$&@S

T


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Congrats on your new bike.


----------



## tonphil1960 (Apr 8, 2007)

Thank you Sir, A true Gentleman you are. ^_^

T


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

A friend got a Fuji about a year ago and loves it. I think his model is one step up from the 2.0 but most likely the same frame.

Some folks don't care for the Sora shifters that you will be getting but I rode them all last summer and was very impressed.

It may take you a little time and fiddling with fit to get comfortable with the lower position the 2.0 will put you in vs. you hybrid. Just stick with it and ride it like you stole it.


----------



## tonphil1960 (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks yes indeed I will enjoy it alot. I rode a road bike as a kid,( I know everyone did) I rode ALOT as a kid, on a Brooks Saddle no less!! just have to get the old bones back into shape. 

Regards T


----------



## jbpmidas (Jan 18, 2008)

I ride a Fuji Absolute 3.0 now and am considering upgrading to the newest, either 1.0 or 2.0. How do you like yours, and how was your transition?


----------



## Tommyr (Jun 7, 2008)

I'll be looking at the Newest 4.0 very soon. I don't see too much about them on the net though.


----------

